# Can't boot after Ghosting to larger EIDEs



## JLAIP (Sep 14, 2009)

After (individually) cloning a pair of 40 gig EIDE drives (configured as a MIRRORED RAID via a SIL0680 RAID card) to a larger 160 gig pair of EIDEs (via the same SIL RAID card), the system won't boot. I'm getting this:

No /boot/loader
>>FreeBSD/i386boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/kernel
boot:
No /kernel

The existing 40 gig EIDEs were themselves cloned from previous 20 gig IDEs without any problems. So I don't understand why the system won't boot with the new drives.
Can anyone give me some direction?


----------



## JLAIP (Sep 14, 2009)

As an addendum, I tried re-cloning the drives with Acronis Drive Image 3.1, but the result is the same. It's as if the boot loader isn't getting cloned. Is that possible, and, if so, how do I include it with the rest of the data on the drive that is getting cloned?
TIA


----------



## phoenix (Sep 14, 2009)

How did you clone them?

Did you install a boot sector onto the drives after cloning them?  Something like `# fdisk -B ad0` (where ad0 is whatever device name used by the mirror).


----------



## JLAIP (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
No, I didn't install anything on any of the drives.
To clone, I disconnected each of the original 40 gig drives from the SIL0680 card and installed a standard EIDE drive cable to the motherboard's Primary HD connector. I installed the current 40 gig drive 0 as Secondary on the cable and one of the new 160 gig EIDEs as Primary on the cable.
Then, I booted the system from the Acronis CD and cloned from Secondary to Primary.
Then I switched to the other pair of drives (the current 40 gig drive 1 as Secondary on the cable on the other new 160 gig EIDE as Primary) & cloned them.
In the past, after replacing the old drives with the new (cloned) drives, the system started right up (since, to the system, the only difference it sees are the serial numbers of the new drives).


----------

